# The Rescue Of Dominic



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I won student of the month at my school and a local pet store chain has embraced this and is passing out "Free Betta Kit" coupons to the winners. It gives you a small container of tropical fish food, some random water conditioner or treatment, and a half gallon or so bowl with gravel. I got the one in the worst shape I could find, a little blue VT, possible mustard gas with slight yellow on his tail and little dark blue spots on it but his paleness from the stress of these awful conditions won't let me see just yet. This is my first rescue so any tips would be greatly appreciated. Currently he is in the little bowl I got him with (an added plant) but we are getting him a 2 gal Kritter Keeper tomorrow. I don't have pics, they aren't uploading right right now but I'll work on it. He has eaten Omega One. 

He seems pretty happy about being out of the cup and sits at the front and says hi kinda but he is terrified of people. He was at kiddy eye level and in front of them all. I bet he had been picked up and shaken and tapped more then once. If you move your hand, he darts around shaking the gravel.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Got the pics! 

Here's him in his cup:









And him in his bowl which will soon become a home to a tiny terrarium or aquascape. This was him right after being put in, his stress stripes have gone down a LOT.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Him now. He is covered with a little washcloth that is used as an aquarium towel to keep it dark so he calms down some more. Sorry for the terrible phone pictures.


----------



## crystalicethorn (Mar 12, 2013)

You might want to consider heating. Bettas do best in a warmer environment. Also remember to make regular water changes. And if you need any help dont hesitate to ask


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Ya we need to get a heater. He got a new 1 gallon triangle tank. We will get him a heater soon. He likes to stay near the bottom and keeps his dorsal fin flopped. I think it was because he was in less then 2 inches of water and could get air without leaving the bottom entirely. He has stretched them some and swims some but I think he still feels cramped/


----------



## crystalicethorn (Mar 12, 2013)

Bettas should be kept in AT LEAST 2 gallons, but if you dont want to buy him a new tank, you can try using plastic boxes (semitransparent)(something like this http://www.google.com.mt/imgres?um=...nh=182&tbnw=182&start=38&ndsp=22&tx=124&ty=82) . I use these for 2 of my bettas, both are 6.5 gallons and they are much cheaper than any tanks and provide more room. They also reduce stress as even though light comes through, movement doesnt come through that much and they dont see thing that could scare them. 
The two of mine who are in the boxes only have a heater and are doing really well. But if he starts to become more active you can buy him a proper tank so you can show him off to others. 
I do suggest giving him some more room to swim, and for decorations try getting tall plants (avoid sharp plastic and wire) they have a tendency to hide and sleep in those. 
And since hes scared easily it would be a good idea to put something for him to hide behind in his tank :3


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

He "slept" on top of the heater where he could tilt his head up for air. He doesn't move much and is still a light purple with darker blue stress stripes. 

I am desperate at this point! He won't eat and is freaked out. Is this how it normally is? His fins are a little shredded but not to bad. Are they normally in bad shape the first few days? I've never done this before


----------



## crystalicethorn (Mar 12, 2013)

One of mine didnt eat at least 1 and a half weeks before he ate his first pellet and another ate his first after 10 minuets, every betta is different. Since he is shy, it is best to leave him somewhere where there arent a lot of people passing by and when you feed him, just put in the food and leave, dont stay to watch, and if he wont even notice it, try dunking it, the movement will make it look more interesting. 
If he still wont eat after 3 days try feeding him beef, mine cant resist it (if you try this make sure there is no fat or muscle tissue as he may choke, and make small portions. Do this before a water change so if he doesnt eat it he wont be swimming in filthy water) 
(also the fins are often ripped so thats no problem and they will soon heal)

(My white halfmoon spent the first 2 weeks on his heater and he didnt really calm down till at least 2 weeks after i got him)


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

His color was back some when I just checked on him so that's good. I think he will be a butterfly. He has a tiny bit of white on one of his upper caudal rays and some on his ventral. Can males have egg spots? He has one but he doesn't look female and the store I got him from doesn't even sell them.


----------



## crystalicethorn (Mar 12, 2013)

Thats good to hear, and even though it is uncommon males can have egg spots, especially when they are young :3


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I can't get a larger tank sadly. I have little room in my "Fish Room/Bedroom"/ I know they are supposed to have more room but I have seen bettas in tiny bowls live for 3 years and some of ours have lived in 1 gals when they get sick because we didn't take good care sadly. I am certain that our current one will be fine. I tried giving him hidey spots and a hammock and he panicked. He got really stressed and kept going around in circles, er triangles, around the tank until I took them out. I think after he calms down overall, we can add some.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I got it fixed!! My shrimp died :shock2: :-( and the water was cloudy (don't now how, he was recently dead and it got that way within minutes but maybe it came in with the fake plant) and I changed the water and added about 5 MTS. I added in some plastic aquarium decoration think that you can kinda build yourself and made it so the top rounded edge piece is near the surface so he can rest and I'm going to get some live plants for my babies and also pick him up one of the nice wide betta hammocks soon.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

He unfurled!!! He still hasn't eaten that I know of. His ventral are a gorgeous red with blue edging and a little white tip on the end. He has stress stripes still but he has calmed down so much is it possible they are just coloration?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Nope, they are stress stripes.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I figured such. They are almost gone now. He still won't eat and another water change thanks o leftover food.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

He flared!!! He's so cute. He is a nice blue


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

My baby was flaring like crazy this morning at his reflection in his tank. He ate some of a shrimp that he killed. He is flaring SO MUCH. His fins are stretched and he is a very blue.


----------

